# Are Goldens Large Breed dogs?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't consider Goldens a "Large Breed", am I wrong?

(breeders I would love to hear your opinion).


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

nope, I consider them Medium. however, when you purchase things for them (beds, crates, collars, etc.) they are always listed in the large category...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You need an "other" choice...LOL

I don't consider most Goldens Large Breed. Shadow is pretty big though. He is most certainly not within the Golden Standard. He is very long and very tall.

Tucker is within standard, so he's not LB IMHO. I think of Great Danes, Newf's, Irish Wolfhounds (sp) and such as LB.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would say that is you go by the sizes in the standard they are a large breed dog. It seems that for anything, beds, crates, toys, flea meds they fall into the large catagory.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

I wouldnt consider them as a large breed as defined by the AKC, Now just some of your run of the mill Goldens Ive noticed can be quite large.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The AKC defines them as a medium sized breed, but I've seen many Goldens that are definitely large in my book.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> The AKC defines them as a medium sized breed


I was trying to find this on the AKC webpage. Can you point it out to me? Thanks!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisey - no

Kady - no

RustyDog - HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I do consider them as a large breed. Then bernese mountain dogs, mastiffs, danes, etc extra large I consider australian shepherds, border collies,etc in medium. Pugs, beagles, etc in small. Chihuahuas, poms, etc in toy.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Champ said:


> I do consider them as a large breed. Then bernese mountain dogs, mastiffs, danes, etc extra large I consider australian shepherds, border collies,etc in medium. Pugs, beagles, etc in small. Chihuahuas, poms, etc in toy.


Yup. Same for me.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldn't answer yes or no because I think size is a relative term. It depends on what you are used to. If you are used to chihuahuas, then yes, Goldens are a large breed dog. If you are used to Tibetan mastiffs, then you would consider a Golden a medium sized dog!
If I had to answer, I personally think Goldens fall between medium and large!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmm, I'm not really sure. I'll be interested to hear what some of the breeders say. I did consider my old dog (Springer Spaniel) a medium breed, so I guess that might make Maddie a large breed (I guess she isn't completely full grown, but she probably only weighs 10 lbs more than he did right now).


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Champ said:


> I do consider them as a large breed. Then bernese mountain dogs, mastiffs, danes, etc extra large I consider australian shepherds, border collies,etc in medium. Pugs, beagles, etc in small. Chihuahuas, poms, etc in toy.


Yup...ditto


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope! When a Golden meets the breed standard they are not Large Breeds therefore there is no use for Large Breed foods.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ash said:


> Nope! When a Golden meets the breed standard they are not Large Breeds therefore there is no use for Large Breed foods.


Thanks, good to know! I do have another question off topic though, if she's 10 months old and I'm guessing she currently weighs almost 55 lbs maybe a bit less (she was 52 lbs a month or so ago). Will this be her full grown weight or will she gain some more? She looks like she's at the "ideal" weight currently.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> I wouldnt consider them as a large breed as defined by the AKC, Now just some of your run of the mill Goldens Ive noticed can be quite large.


Cody would be considered "a run of the mill" if you will call it that. He is not registered and he will be a large dog. 75lbs minimum. And mayeb it depends on where you live? but I think anything over 60lbs here is large breed.
I got a Golden with the intention that they are a large breed.
I think it people start callign them a Medium Dog people will get miss led.
Here, medium is like a cocker spaniel, or Beagle.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have voted yes not my personal oppinion maybe as I have Giant breed but from what I have read re medication and flea treatment any breed over 30kg is classed as large breed.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

MyCodyBoy said:


> Cody would be considered "a run of the mill" if you will call it that. He is not registered and he will be a large dog. 75lbs minimum. And mayeb it depends on where you live? but I think anything over 60lbs here is large breed.
> I got a Golden with the intention that they are a large breed.
> I think it people start callign them a Medium Dog people will get miss led.
> Here, medium is like a cocker spaniel, or Beagle.


this is why everyone makes comments about Layla being small, she is 54 pounds, 21.5 inches at the shoulder. dang near perfect size for a bitch as far as standard goes.

I never get those comments on Blush as she has more coat & appears larger; however, she is 21.75 inches at the shoulder and 60 pounds...

a properly bred GOLDEN RETRIEVER is a medium sized dog.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I always thought they were Large Breed and dogs like Danes & Newfs were considered Giant Breed????  I must be confused.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> this is why everyone makes comments about Layla being small, she is 54 pounds, 21.5 inches at the shoulder. dang near perfect size for a bitch as far as standard goes.
> 
> I never get those comments on Blush as she has more coat & appears larger; however, she is 21.75 inches at the shoulder and 60 pounds...
> 
> a properly bred GOLDEN RETRIEVER is a medium sized dog.


Does that mean that males are large breed dogs and females are medium?  The standard for males is 65 - 75 lbs, according to the AKC.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

marieb said:


> Thanks, good to know! I do have another question off topic though, if she's 10 months old and I'm guessing she currently weighs almost 55 lbs maybe a bit less (she was 52 lbs a month or so ago). Will this be her full grown weight or will she gain some more? She looks like she's at the "ideal" weight currently.


More than likely that is how tall she will be. She may gain a little more weight as she fills out and matures (around 18 months depending on the lines). She will be in standard though


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

here is what the AKC says about Labs...


> *Labrador Retriever Breed Standard*
> 
> *Sporting Group*
> 
> ...


the golden breed standard never includes a size descripton (medium or large) but it says Medium for Labbies. which are LARGER than goldens...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

AKC standard size for goldens:


> *Size, Proportion, Substance
> *Males 23-24 inches in height at withers; females 21½-22½ inches. Dogs up to one inch above or below standard size should be proportionately penalized. Deviation in height of more than one inch from the standard shall _disqualify_. Length from breastbone to point of buttocks slightly greater than height at withers in ratio of 12:11. Weight for dogs 65-75 pounds; bitches 55-65 pounds.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ash said:


> More than likely that is how tall she will be. She may gain a little more weight as she fills out and matures (around 18 months depending on the lines). She will be in standard though


Thanks! Yeah I figured she would be because both of her parents are, I was thinking she might gain a few pounds as she gets a bit older.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So I guess you could say, Goldens are medium sized dogs by AKC description, but people generally consider them large.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Any dog that can drag me on my butt or elbows when it see's a squirrel --is a large dog. But...seeing how hip dyplasia is an issue for Goldens and has enviroment causes as well as genetic...I'm guessing large breed foods can be a benefit.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

The retail industry has labeled them as "large breed" ... for feed, toys, beds, etc.

Goldens are really a medium sized dog, as the standard indicates by explicitly stating the height and weight.

Newfs are a large breed (the breed standard calls them "large").....yet are routinely called "giants".....once again labeled by a marketing campaign. Now, a standard Newf is double (and a male is usually a good deal more than) the size of a standard Golden ... so if a Newf is "large", that makes a Golden not so large. LOL (However, I do have two male Goldens that are very close to the height, if not weight, of my female Newfs. Yes...they're WAY over breed standard.)

There are "giants" (like Danes, Neapolitan Mastiffs, etc) but not always per breed standards. The Dane is called a "giant" and the N Mastiff is called "massive". LOL

Individual dogs vary in size, of course, but since Goldens have a very strict breed standard....the correct size for the breed is what's stated in that standard. Just because one has an out of standard Golden, doesn't change what the breed is supposed to be.

Newf's breed standard is much more vague...no specific height or weight required, just certain parameters by use of the words "average" and "approximate". The key is structure and movement.



> Average height for adult dogs is 28 inches, for adult bitches, 26 inches. Approximate weight of adult dogs ranges from 130 to 150 pounds, adult bitches from 100 to 120 pounds. The dog's appearance is more massive throughout than the bitch's. Large size is desirable, but never at the expense of balance, structure, and correct gait.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I think large, but that's to get the appropriate food in the brand I buy - my dogs are considered "large" by their definition (60 pounds+).


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

I always concidered 75 pounds and up as large....
If u have a queen size bed and both are on it with your wife and you have to sleep on the couch,
That's a large dog!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's like clothes sizes. At some stores you can wear a medium, others a large.
Retail considers goldens large, AKC: medium and someone who has never had a dog or a toy poodle thinks they are gigantic!
I think they are perfect and just right!


----------

